# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Classify couple

## Balkan1992

Classify couple
20067963_1902720169948224_1768524666_n.jpg

----------


## Gabriele Pashaj

Maybe from Romania 


Sent from my iPad using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Nik

Those eyes are usually a Dinaric trait. They seem to be Dinaric-Alpine.

----------


## Balkan1992

> Those eyes are usually a Dinaric trait. They seem to be Dinaric-Alpine.


But does Dinaric Alpine strictly refer to Serbs, Albanians and Western Romanians or may include and a little Greek influence?

----------


## Nik

> But does Dinaric Alpine strictly refer to Serbs, Albanians and Western Romanians or may include and a little Greek influence?


Dinaric-Alpine refers to everyone in the world that belongs to a mix of those 2 subraces. You can include there Italians, South-Eastern French, Bavarians, etc. 

In the Balkans that combination seems to be more common among Albanians, but as I said it's not exclusive to any ethnicity.

----------


## Balkan1992

> Dinaric-Alpine refers to everyone in the world that belongs to a mix of those 2 subraces. You can include there Italians, South-Eastern French, Bavarians, etc. 
> 
> In the Balkans that combination seems to be more common among Albanians, but as I said it's not exclusive to any ethnicity.


So the two people in the picture may most likely be a Greek-Slavic combination?

----------


## Nik

> So the two people in the picture may most likely be a Greek-Slavic combination?


I'll try to answer to you in your own logic. Slavs belong mostly to the Baltid type, fair haired and eyed, round head and face, small concave nose. Greeks belong mostly to the Mediterranean type. 

The couple belongs to a local Balkan substrate found mostly in Central and South Albanians and Epirots since they have additional Alpinid admixture on top of the Dinaric one. 

The ancient territories of Epirus Nova and Epirus Vetus would cover better that combination of features, goring further North the Dinaric traits become stronger and further South and East the Mediterranean traits start to appear more.

----------


## Balkan1992

> I'll try to answer to you in your own logic. Slavs belong mostly to the Baltid type, fair haired and eyed, round head and face, small concave nose. Greeks belong mostly to the Mediterranean type. 
> 
> The couple belongs to a local Balkan substrate found mostly in Central and South Albanians and Epirots since they have additional Alpinid admixture on top of the Dinaric one. 
> 
> The ancient territories of Epirus Nova and Epirus Vetus would cover better that combination of features, goring further North the Dinaric traits become stronger and further South and East the Mediterranean traits start to appear more.


So in the local Balkan group that the couple belongs to are especially Albanians only or can the Romanians come in as much?

----------


## Nik

> So in the local Balkan group that the couple belongs to are especially Albanians only or can the Romanians come in as much?


Bro I told you the couple could be from anywhere in the Balkans but u asked specifically where this combination of traits is more common and I answered Central and South Albania and Epirus, but you can throw in there Eastern Makedonia (in Greece) and the Pindus range, Aetolia, Acarnania, Peloponnesus, some Arvanite areas of Boiotia, etc. They could even be South German so obviously Romanian too. 

It's just not as common in Romania due to the high Pontid and Baltid influence but I'm sure the mountainous areas of Romania have these types a lot.

----------


## Balkan1992

> Bro I told you the couple could be from anywhere in the Balkans but u asked specifically where this combination of traits is more common and I answered Central and South Albania and Epirus, but you can throw in there Eastern Makedonia (in Greece) and the Pindus range, Aetolia, Acarnania, Peloponnesus, some Arvanite areas of Boiotia, etc. They could even be South German so obviously Romanian too. 
> 
> It's just not as common in Romania due to the high Pontid and Baltid influence but I'm sure the mountainous areas of Romania have these types a lot.


Thanks a lot for the well-reasoned answers! It's a special case and that's why it had to be thorough!

----------


## bigsnake49

From Monrovia.

----------


## LABERIA

Çobanë.....

----------

